# Dogtra or Garmin e-collar?



## teej89 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm looking at purchasing an e-collar. I am between the Garmin Delta Sport and the Dogtra 280NCP. They're about the same price but the dogtra seems to have more correction levels, but honestly I don't think I need all of those levels. Then looking at the weight the garmin weighs considerably less, both the hand unit and the collar.

Anyone have any insight on these or would suggest another collar? I'm trying to keep it under $300 and won't be using it for any more than 3 dogs.

Thanks!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Go with the Dogtra. I've sold 3 of the Garmin's to clients and everyone one of them hated it and ended up switching to Dogtra and have been happy every since. You may not need all those levels now but that collar will last you well into your next dog!


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

Have several DogTra collars - very dependable.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have the sport and hate it they dont have changable contacts so inorder to get consistant contact with my chessie i pretty much have to choke him so i sold mine and am looking at dogtra.


----------



## teej89 (Mar 11, 2015)

Alright sweet! Sounds pretty unanimous to me! Would you say the Dogtra280NCP?

http://shop.dogtra.com/280ncp-platinum/


----------



## JimG (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not currently in the market, but recently received a marketing email from Garmin. They in turn received an email from me admonishing them for buying the "go to" company for training collars and "fixing" it, and thereby making it a third rate product. I currently have no support for my G2 collar, or any of my Pro Control release electronics. As soon as I get a dead battery or other failure, I'm buying a Dogtra unit.


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

Dogtra ARC, the new lithium polymer batteries stay charged forever


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

I just purchased the Dogtra Edge RT and am very happy. If you can swing the extra $50 over your ceiling it might be worth it. There have been a few threads on it recently with comments from posters with far more experience than me.


----------



## teej89 (Mar 11, 2015)

Scott R. said:


> I just purchased the Dogtra Edge RT and am very happy. If you can swing the extra $50 over your ceiling it might be worth it. There have been a few threads on it recently with comments from posters with far more experience than me.


as far as the edge goes, what are it's advantage compared to the 280ncp or the arc other than the distance control? And I see the edge also does low to high power stimulation, is high power really needed?


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

Corey019 said:


> I have the sport and hate it they dont have changable contacts so inorder to get consistant contact with my chessie i pretty much have to choke him so i sold mine and am looking at dogtra.


Same issue I had with my delta sport. Returned it and got one from ecollar tech. I did see that Garmin has a new version of the deltas out with changeable contact points now.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

teej89 said:


> as far as the edge goes, what are it's advantage compared to the 280ncp or the arc other than the distance control? And I see the edge also does low to high power stimulation, is high power really needed?


If memory serves there is an Edge and an Edge RT. For clarity I'm describing the Edge RT. It's biggest advantage is being able to stimulate at multiple intesisties (low, medium, and high) and durations without looking down and changing a setting. Each level (1-7) has the option of a low, med, or high nick as well as a low, med, or high continuous which are all determined by which button you touch or combination of buttons. To increase the level just click the knob without looking. My old collar was a 1900 and not having to look down at the screen when changing intensities is nice. The RT sounds complicated but really is pretty simple after a few uses.


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

my experience with the delta sport was not good. i would not recommend it. 



teej89 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing an e-collar. I am between the Garmin Delta Sport and the Dogtra 280NCP. They're about the same price but the dogtra seems to have more correction levels, but honestly I don't think I need all of those levels. Then looking at the weight the garmin weighs considerably less, both the hand unit and the collar.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on these or would suggest another collar? I'm trying to keep it under $300 and won't be using it for any more than 3 dogs.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Wayyyy better battery life with the Arc then the 280 I hunted my beagles with the 280 (well 282) and gave up on it... I had to recharge after every full cold day hunt. My arc I recharge once every two weeks and that's without the low battery light ever coming on!

That being said I also have the original Edge (NOT edge rt) and that also has an everlasting battery. 
With the edge (a low-high collar) I am on level 40. Same dog with the arc (low-mid) I'm on level 30. Not sure if it just fits snugger or what but I put both on TIGHT. 

I love my arc. I'll never get another collar so long as it keeps performing this well.


----------



## teej89 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the responses and I think I'm sold on the arc. I'd love to get the edge RT but it's just too far outta my price range.

Thanks again!


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

After reading all the info on the garmin 550 vs the dogtra edge rt and reading as many forums on them as I could find I finally pulled the trigger and got the dogtra edge RT. DO NOT CONFUSE THE dogtra edge with the dogtra edge rt - two totally different collars. I got the collar add on and it was easy to program it in to the receiver for the 2nd dog. Have not used it yet but I like the way it is set up.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Does Dogtra have a similar "Low, Medium, High" jump button system like Tri-Ttronics Pro series?Thanks
Don and Crew


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Don Lietzau said:


> Does Dogtra have a similar "Low, Medium, High" jump button system like Tri-Ttronics Pro series?Thanks
> Don and Crew


This should help!

View attachment 22794


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Amazing how a product can fall out of favor after a buy out. All for good reason. Maybe Garmin will buy dogtra now.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

Tyler The attachment is "Invalid". 
Don and crew


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

I sure wish Garmin would have kept on the G3 Pro 100 collar. 
Don and Crew


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

teej89- I was in your shoes not to long ago and I ended up with a dogtra 280. It is a solid product, but i hated using the LCD screen during training. After a while I switched to a TT pro 500. I still use to dogtra for hunting, but I prefer the pro 500 for training. If i was in your shoes and have the knownledge I do now I would save your money a little bit longer and buy the dogtra EDGE RT. One hand operation and the ability to not take your eye off the dog is awesome!

http://www.amazon.com/Dogtra-Expand...qid=1429464444&sr=8-1&keywords=dogtra+edge+rt

for 335!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

The Edge RT does have the low, medium, high buttons for both nick and constant without using a toggle switch.

Dogtra's new EDGE RT - YouTube*▶ 1:34*​

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieRwz8_B1xs
Nov 8, 2014 - Uploaded by Dogtra
*Dogtra* introduces its newest member of the *EDGE* family called *Edge RT*. It's a three dog ...​


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Don Lietzau said:


> Tyler The attachment is "Invalid".
> Don and crew


Sorry. I don't know why it did that. I will try it again.
View attachment 22799


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Here it is larger.


----------



## Kyle_Daniel (Apr 18, 2015)

I recently got the Dogtra ARC and I love it


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I have had my dogtra edge* RT *for over a week now. (REMEMBER THE DOGTRA EDGE AND THE DOGTRA EDGE RT ARE TWO ENTIRELY DIFFERENT COLLARS. I like the RT, easy to use. The one thing I am having a tough time getting used to is that it is shorter than my tritronic 200 LR and being shorter the intermittent buttons are at the very bottom of the transmitter. I always used my thumb to push the buttons on my tritronics. On the dogtra if I used my thumb I am hitting the continuous buttons. I guess I have to get used to holding it differently and using my other fingers and not my thumb.


----------

